# Ihre Sicherheitseinstellungen usw.



## Gucky (3. Mrz 2014)

Hallo liebes Java Forum,
für die Schule sollen wir ein Javaprogramm von einer CD ausführen.
Jetzt bekomme ich aber die Meldung, dass dieses Programm nicht vertrauenswürdig sei und es deshalb blockiert worden ist. Dann habe ich versucht dies ignorieren zu lassen, was aber nicht geklappt hat. Diese ExceptionSiteList habe ich nicht gefunden, obwohl ich so vorgegangen bin, wie es auf der Java Internetseite steht.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Gruß
Gucky

PS: Ich hoffe, das sind genug Infos. Bei Bedarf kommen aber noch mehr 
PPS: Ich bin wohl in der Kategorie verrutscht. Eigentlich sollte das in Allgemeine Java Themen. Kann das bitte jemand verschieben?


----------

